# Looking for a kitten/young cat



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

Hey, I am looking for a kitten or young cat to come live with my lot.
I have 2 ginger tabby, one male (neutered) and one female (spayed). They are 1yr old.
I have 2 dogs who love cats and don't chase.

I have a nearly 4 yr old son who respects animals and knows how to treat them. I want to get him his own pet for his birthday. Obviously it will be my responsibility, but I want him to have 'his' pet to learn how to care for himself and be responsible for. And also because I would like another cat. Lol 

x


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Good luck in your search any colour you after?


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

Any colour except ginger tabby 

xx


----------

